# Stihl BG85 pissing fuel



## Highdesignfool (Mar 9, 2021)

I last ran my old Stihl BG85 blower in October and now it’s mid March. I took it off the hook, and about a half cup of raw fuel pissed out of the exhaust. Had to pull the plug, and heat it up for it to pull over. What would cause this? Is the gas just leaking past the rings while it sits un used?


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 9, 2021)

Highdesignfool said:


> I last ran my old Stihl BG85 blower in October and now it’s mid March. I took it off the hook, and about a half cup of raw fuel pissed out of the exhaust. Had to pull the plug, and heat it up for it to pull over. What would cause this? Is the gas just leaking past the rings while it sits un used?


Inlet needle in the carb stuck or dirty ,clean and adjust.


----------



## cscltd (Mar 11, 2021)

the carb metering diaphragm may also be stiff and holding needle open too


----------



## frank_ (Mar 12, 2021)

i had 2 recently that the tank was pressurising/not venting


----------



## Highdesignfool (May 16, 2021)

The tank not venting would make more sense. I replaced the carb with a Stihl part last fall


----------

